

Last day for early registration to New York's Python Data Conference - hogu
http://nyc2012.pydata.org/

======
hogu
<http://nyc2012.pydata.org/schedule/> \- There is an beginners track, as well
as an emerging technologies track, so no matter what your skill level in a
particular subject, there should be an interesting talk to attend. Several of
the authors of the primary packages in Python and data analysis will be there,
including authors of PyTables, Pandas and NumPy, scikits.statsmodels, and
contributors to many more packages.

